# 2 cents clean removed chlorines water



## papabeach1 (Aug 6, 2008)

I did a little research on "aeroponic"  and I did saw one from Disney garden, they has airstone bubbler  under their aeroponic, they explained about why using the bubbler airstone, it is to remove the chlorine from water, by carry the chlorine in the bubble to the air, so that will save our money from spending like over 10 gallon of water every 2 weeks.. now i have a clean bucket, very sweet clean one, filled up with house water, and using the airstone bubbler...  now its a 2 cents clean water   I left it outside by the porch where sun can reach the water.. if ya all have any comments about these methods, let me know 

also, if yall using the aeroponioc system, you can add it that way the nft can be current than be below on the tank and stay still, you want the nfts to be current and travel though to the pcv,  thats pretty ideal!


----------

